# YouTube is going LIVE



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting

http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/04/youtube-is-going-live.html



> Today we're announcing the initial roll out of YouTube Live, which will integrate live streaming capabilities and discovery tools directly into the YouTube platform for the first time. This begins with a new YouTube Live browse page (www.youtube.com/live), where you can always find the most compelling live events happening on YouTube and add events to your calendar. Subscribe to your favorite YouTube live-streaming partners to be notified of upcoming live streams on your customized homepage.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Very pondering to say the least. I for one do not see the need. For example, I just went to look at Cricket which said it was live and I got a note that it is delayed to regional restrictions. So, what shows up as LIVE in this case is actually delayed.


----------

